
The real 'Calexit': 21 counties have filed to secede from California (2016) - mbgaxyz
http://interactive.nydailynews.com/2016/02/state-of-jefferson-secessionists-california-gun-totin-rebels/
======
myrandomcomment
We should 100% allow them to go. Let's move the capital to SF or LA which
makes way more sense. As far as water goes, a new nuke plant on the coast to
do desalinization. Hum, this idea all works until the nuke plant as those left
in CA will scream at the idea because despite all their professed education
they still refused to except science when it goes against their "religious"
belief (nuclear being the equivalent of Satan.)

Maybe we should break up into even more parts, where there is a state made up
of only the startup tech engineering areas. Self driving cars and hyperloop
here we come! Heck, maybe we could get a space elevator. We have to carve a
path down to LA to encircle SpaceX.

Hint: some of this is sarcastic, up to you to figure out which parts.

------
mbgaxyz
Sacramento Bee:

"State of Jefferson supporters plan bill seeking independence from California

Jefferson proponents contend that their rural areas lack adequate
representation in state government, which has led to over-regulation and
environmental policies that decimated their regional economies, particularly
the logging and mining industries that historically supported them. Their seal
bears an XX, signifying that they have been double-crossed by state
government.

At a rally on the steps of the Capitol to celebrate the “declaration day,”
Mark Baird, a retired pilot from Siskiyou County who has led the Jefferson
movement, called it “systematic persecution” and promised to “start a
straight-up fight with the people in that building” to win their independence.

“We live in a state led by liars,” he said. “They have no empathy for what it
takes to live our lives.”

[http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-
alert...](http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-
alert/article53355675.html)

------
myrandomcomment
"Pull onto the freeway leaving the San Francisco International Airport, and
you recognize the California from the movies: palm trees..."

Palm Trees?

Sure you are not at LAX? ;)

------
mc32
If it were to happen, it's probably for the better. CA is outgrowing its
population and cannot effectively and simultaneously serve urbanites and the
more rural aspects of the population well. Jeffersonians will get their
representation in the US congress and Californians will continue their urban
agenda without having to pretend to think about the more agricultural and
rural aspect of the state.

It would make national elections more interesting --whereas now CA is
uncontested and neither Dems or Reps show up except for the Dems who show up
for the money.

~~~
intopieces
Jefferson's representation in US Congress would be ceremonial at best. Their
population is too small. They are much more likely to get concessions from the
state than the dysfunctional federal government.

~~~
mc32
Do you think Idaho's representation in the US congress is "ceremonial at
best"? Those 21 counties constitute a nice slice of CA pop and given their
agricultural might, I think the US congress would give them some attention.

~~~
intopieces
Idaho was admitted to the US in 1890. That's a 127 year head start at forging
a place in national politics. A state's politician does not get taken
seriously merely by existing, but by long-held ties between the representative
the surrounding economic regions.

These ties take time to establish. By the time anyone started taking The State
of Jefferson seriously, the entire secession movement will be in old age
homes, long since squandering any immediate benefit they could have gotten had
they negotiated with the closest government instead of the furthest.

~~~
mc32
I don' think that's quite right. It's not a backwater without economic output.
Dems and esp Reps would try to woo the new state given the relative
equilibrium in electoral college votes as well as in the senate.

Sacto really pays little attention to "Jefferson" They care much more about
the noisy areas like SF and LA. Looks at how Sacto manages water rights. It's
all about the cities. A Jefferson might become more assertive about their
water and the rights to it.

~~~
intopieces
Yes, they care more about the places with more voters and more taxpayers.
Those counties mentioned in the article are experiencing net losses in
population, even as the state grows.

It is not in their best interest to separate themselves from the economic
powerhouses of SF and LA.

------
intopieces
(2016), please. Article makes references to Obama making recent executive
orders.

~~~
dang
Thanks—added.

